# Srtange growth on plant



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

Husky Jim or anyone else knowledgeable in this area.......

Can you tell me what the strange growth is coming off the leaf of this plant?

Thanks.


----------



## xtremeyolks (Nov 27, 2002)

looks like staghorn algae to me......


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

This is 'Hairy Algae'.It is one of the wost algae types since most of the algae destroyer products do nothig about it.
I suggest you to remove it asap.

Is this plant opposite the water current? if so change the position of it.

Goodluck!


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

Excuse me for my ignorance but, I am not quite sure what you mean by "opposite of water current". I attached a pic showing the water direction. The powerhead is pointing slightly toward the glass in the back of the tank. The plant with the algea is the large hygrophilia(sp). Thanks for your help.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

If this is the plant with the algae (which in my opinion is an Echonodorus sp.) remove the algae and change the plant placement in order not to be so close to your filter's output water current.


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

Yes, that is the plant in question. Ok, I will take your advice and move either the plant or the powerhead.

Can you give me any more info on the plant (Echonodorus sp), such as common name and propagation?? I can add a better pic if you need me to.

Thanks Husky Jim.......I appreciate all your help.....you are the MAN!!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Here is a link about sprout maintenance....Echinodorus Info On PFury Articles

If you need more info feel free to ask.


----------

